# Problems with Brompton Raw Lacquer finish



## Karlie (7 Mar 2012)

Have had my S2 for six years, but from early on noticed problems with the raw lacquer finish. I initially noticed what appeared to be rust spots appering on the swinging arm, on the steering column and under the bottom bracket. Brought this to the attention on Brompton who basically said this was part of the ageing process on this sort of finish, but were prepared to replace both the swinging arm and the steering column. I now have rust developing on the main tube and it looks as if the finish has been chipped though this is impossible as it is road side up and there is no way that road debris could have done this. I get the impression that Brompton feel they may have a design fault with this sort of finish but are not prepared to admit it. Im supported in this view by the fact that Brompton slightly changed the raw lacquer process a couple of years ago in order to avoid the problems they had with the earlier models. Anyone else had the same experience? Do I have a case to argue that Brompton should replace the entire frameset?


----------



## Brommyboy (8 Mar 2012)

Originally there was a 10-year frame guarantee but for some time now it has just been for 5 years. It would still be worth trying to get the paintwork fixed by them as you have nothing to lose thereby.


----------



## Alex Ching (10 Jun 2012)

Has anybody noticed discoloration on their raw lacquer finish? I think it's more a poor clear coat which just looks very sloppy given the cost of this color upgrade. Mine is brand new and I don't think this is normal (at least not to this level of poor quality). I first thought it was just some water spots that would come right off, but these are permanent.


----------

